# living in a *tokidoki* world



## cupcakekiss (Aug 26, 2006)

okay so i think some items from tokidoki are cute and i love pink! hehe so i received these presents from my sweet guy

exhibit #1
- tokidoki dunny series 3
- not tokidoki: nintendogs welsh corgi charm







exhibit #2
- rosa citta wallet w/qee
- tokidoki shirt


----------



## MzEmo (Aug 26, 2006)

i love tokidoki. i want their rosa citta waistbag so much.


----------



## cupcakekiss (Sep 5, 2006)

*tokidoki for sale*

you can now buy Citta Rosa online!!!

Tokidoki Fall Citta Rosa

Happy Shopping!!!






 i need a bag to match my wallet


----------



## angeldust (Sep 10, 2006)

lucky !!! i have a hard time finding tokidoki down here, so i have to resort to the internet all the time. oddly enough for my birthday my boyfriend bought me a DIY munny and it was FILLED with tokidoki stuff. so i was stoked on that. but i would love to have tokidoki's bag collection. <333 !!!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Sep 25, 2006)

Everything is so cute! I'm going to test the waters with the little bracelet...that will be great for days I don't feel like carrying a purse.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Oct 1, 2006)

Soooo cute!  I can't freaking wait until the Heaven & Hell prints come out!!!


----------



## cupcakekiss (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah i know! the angel & demon collection is coming out this Nov 06 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NEWSFLASH: i went to the SF tokidoki autograph session & got my wallet and bag autographed yayers~~~!!


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 3, 2006)

wow i never heard of this brand but its really cute! but im too damn broke right now. lol....


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 7, 2006)

Just so you know!!  Smashbox's Spring 2007 line is going to be designed by Toki Doki!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cupcakekiss (Nov 10, 2006)

*yayers*

YES!!!!! I HEARD hehehe by Jan '07 it should be in smashbox's lineup

YAY!! TOKIDOKI MAKEUP

tokidoki Paradiso is coming out soon too
as well as Moofia and Jewelry merchandise


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_Just so you know!!  Smashbox's Spring 2007 line is going to be designed by Toki Doki!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
YES [email protected]~!!!!


----------



## petitsinge (Nov 22, 2006)

There are pictures of the tokidoki stick blush up here:

http://community.livejournal.com/tok...25.html#cutid1

*EDIT: I found these on eBay too: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Discount code at lesportsac.com "LEHOLIDAY25" for $25 off when you spend $100 or more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 exp. Dec. 3rd


----------



## resin (Dec 2, 2006)

*mine*

here is my purse and wallet
and i am realllllly wanting the a new purse and all of the tokidoki for smashbox makeup!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 3, 2006)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tolodoki!! I just bought a few Lesportsac bags for myself


----------



## jessiekins1 (Dec 3, 2006)

oh no! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's too cute! i can't have another obession, i just can't!


----------



## cupcakekiss (Dec 24, 2006)

GIRLS! the SMASHBOX TOKIDOKI collection is out NOW!

goto Sephora.com and type tokidoki in the search box! happy buying


----------



## petitsinge (Jan 8, 2007)

Tokidoki is going to come out with a SHOE line! (in spring of this year) craziness...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I think I like the shoe display more than the shoes haha...


----------



## micky_mouse (Jan 9, 2007)

i think i aggree the shoe displays and so awesome


----------



## nht408 (Jan 11, 2007)

i just got this shirt i love it.


----------



## petitsinge (Feb 6, 2007)

have you guys seen the new pirata print?






and the adios star:






and the new amore print (only at macy's and bloomingdale's apparently)


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 9, 2007)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE those shoes


----------



## mitsukai (Feb 14, 2007)

i ADORE tokidoki T___T the makeup sucked, though, but i bought one of the quads anyway. i've been thinking about how to take the e/s out and put MAC e/s in it hahahah.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 14, 2007)

I have to have a Mamma Mia bag!


----------

